# brax 6 channel platinum



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

not mine

WOW what a 6 channel, but its 50lbs  and who knows how long

Brax Platinum Edition No 32 6 Channel Amplifier, Audiophile | eBay


----------



## vapor77 (Mar 12, 2011)

too bad there is a huge scratch on it, otherwise an awesome amp.


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

daudioman is a member on this forum and he listed a bunch of items today.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

WRX2010 said:


> daudioman is a member on this forum and he listed a bunch of items today.


yeah, but that seller is not him correct?


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

you post up a nice amp like that...and cant bother to remove all the wires sticking out of the end or take better pics. not very good seller.


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

matthewo said:


> not mine
> 
> WOW what a 6 channel, but its 50lbs  and who knows how long
> 
> Brax Platinum Edition No 32 6 Channel Amplifier, Audiophile | eBay


The dimensions are 100x25x6 mm.


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

DAT said:


> yeah, but that seller is not him correct?


Dave, you're right that is a different guy. daudioman listed some very awesome NIB items today: a SS MC245, Audio Art 360.6XE, Audio Art speakers, etc.

daudioman listed this BRAX Platinum amp:

Brax Platinum NEW & complete 6 channel amp #16 of 50 old school amp mint & rare | eBay

but the pics are of a Sony tape deck. idk what happened there. looks like he is slowly adding pics to the listings.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

JAX said:


> you post up a nice amp like that...and cant bother to remove all the wires sticking out of the end or take better pics. not very good seller.


This is what scares me when I see that type of **** I stay away. Its a clear sign that it COULD be stolen.t
Then again I see he has paperwork for the amp which makes me think damn if he stole it, he must of gone all out and went inside their house and look for the paper work:laugh:.


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

or they where in the car : P


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Noobdelux said:


> or they where in the car : P


That would be really stupid but then again I have prints/copies of my owners manual for my 7949 head unitin my vehicle because I still havent gotten use to it, I've had it for about 5 months now and still havent gone all the way through the manual, I just keep it basic and simple. 

I love it but think about selling it to get a cheapy DVD 7" flip screen HU. Dont know if am still going to get the SQ of the 7949


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

TrickyRicky said:


> This is what scares me when I see that type of **** I stay away. Its a clear sign that it *COULD be stolen*.t
> Then again I see he has paperwork for the amp which makes me think damn if he stole it, he must of gone all out and went inside their house and look for the paper work:laugh:.


Come on now, give the guy the benefit of the doubt. It's not like that huge scratch is where the serial number used to be.:laugh:


----------



## ghettocowboy (May 31, 2008)

That's one huge amp. I don't think any stock alternator can handle it. My car will lose mpg if I have this installed


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

As the owner of 33 and 39, those amps would scratch if you sneezed on them. The finish is really fragile and looks worse in pictures than in person.


----------



## ghettocowboy (May 31, 2008)

Expensive amps like this should come with an extra chassis or housing in case the original case get scratched. I guess I am into cell phone too much to stuffs like this. That deep scratch is a big ouch


----------



## jstn (Jul 30, 2008)

I get a kick out of the pictures people post of items on eBay. If you're trying to sell a big dollar item, maaaaby you could use a white sheet to make the pics marginally more impressive?


----------

